# Ordell Robbie



## Ordell Robbie (11 Sep. 2016)

guten tag und hallo,
meine name ist Ordell Robbie, inspiriert aus dem wundervollen film "Jackie Brown" von Quentin Tarantino.
das forum scheint super zu sein, ich bin begeistert von schönen fotos div. promi frauen.
ebenfalls bin ich ein sehr sportbegeisterter mensch.
ich werde meisten am wochenende aktiv sein können, da ich in der woche sehr viel arbeitsbedingt unterwegs bin.

have a nice day


----------



## krawutz (11 Sep. 2016)

Komm rein und lass es dir gutgehen.
Was das Forum betrifft hast du ja sowas von Recht.
Und deine Wochenenden werden ab jetzt auch noch schöner sein. 

welcome5


----------



## General (11 Sep. 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------

